# Does anyone know any English Speaking Vets in South France ?



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer friends,

Does anyone know of any english speaking vets in France, particularly in the Gironde/Aquitaine region. Many thanks. :dog:


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Hi Julie, sorry I can't help and nobody seems to want to answer, so thought I'd keep the post alive and hope someone can help tonight (people work). Hope all is well with Bradley, presumably that's why you want a vet and all you are after is his vaccination jabs and nothing is wrong with the little chap. Let us know. Best R's, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jeffus,

Thanks for being so kind, much appreciated.

Yeah-its just for his jabs thats all, we want to make sure he has everything done when he should. He's doing great, no mhome mishaps either, :lol: (poops and wees) he's been great. Sooooo pleased with him, hes lovely.

Thanks again ,

Talk soon

Julie & Dave :wink:


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

The dog and i are new to this site but certainly not new to the world of le camping car.Try Petplanet.co.uk. if you have a poke about you should get a list of French vets where at least one member of staff speaks English.If you still cant find what you want come back and we will see what else we can come up with.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thx Moondog, Julie and I located a vet in Biarritz with a good enough control of the English language for us to feel safe in his hands


----------



## Judy (May 22, 2005)

*Biaritz Vet*

hi Dave, Julie,
Do you have the name and address of the vet in Biaritz in case we should need it.Thanks and big hug for Bradley


----------

